# Best exercises?



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

If you had to do one exercise per bodypart what would it be?

For me it would be.

Delts ohpress.

Chest flat dumbell press.

Back dumbell row.

Tris close grip bp.

bis hammer curls.

Legs squats

Probably all exercises ive done good weight on and pumps the bodypart up a treat for me.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Trapz - Behind the Neck Barbell Overhead Press

Lats - Wide Grip Pull Ups

Rhomboids/Lower Back - Deadlifts

Shoulders - Military Press

Triceps - Dips

Biceps - Barbell Curl

Chest - Flat Barbell Bench Press

Abs - Decline Bench Sit Ups

Quads - Barbell Squat

Hamstrings - Leg Press

Calfes - Standing Calf Raise

Forearms - Behind the Back Wrist Curls

Grip - Static Holds


----------



## Jamieson (Jul 11, 2014)

maxie said:


> If you had to do one exercise per bodypart what would it be?
> 
> For me it would be.
> 
> ...


I know this is changing the criteria of the original question slightly, but instead of 1 exercise per body part I'd go for 1 exercise per plan of motion, which still hits all the body parts but with minimal overlap:

Pull from floor: Deadlift

Push from floor: Squat

Horizontal push: Dips

Horizontal pull: Supinated grip BO Rows (Yates rows)

Vertical push: OHP

Vertical pull: Chin ups

Elbow Flexion: BB curl

Elbow Xts: lying Tricep xts


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Starz said:


> Hamstrings - Leg Press


You didn't mean that, surely?


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Squat.

GHR.

Standing Calf.

Bench.

Low Pulley Rows.

Rear Laterals.

Bench Dips.

Incline DB Curls.


----------



## gaz90 (Jun 19, 2014)

in order of importance...

squat/ deadlift:

box squats

RDLs

DB rows

bench press:

close grip bench

flat DB presses

lying DB extensions


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> You didn't mean that, surely?


That's what I would choose mate, yeah? each to their own I suppose, probably the best proclaimed exercise for solely Hamstrings is The stiff leg deadlift. yet I don't do them, I prefer a wide foot stance on a ramped leg press. Far easier & better for not just my comfort, never my comfort, but for the muscle. I feel the muscle being worked a lot more, stiff deads, I don't particularly like the exercise, so I am not gonna vouch for them. I know others get on well with them though. very well. just not me!


----------



## vidorando (Oct 18, 2014)

chest - low incline dumbell press

back - barbell rows

quads/hams - squats

calves - calf presses on a leg press

shoulders - seated dumbell shoulder press

traps - dumbell shrugs

biceps - barbell curls with a little bit closer grip

triceps - overhead dumbell extension with both hands


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Starz said:


> That's what I would choose mate, yeah? each to their own I suppose, probably the best proclaimed exercise for solely Hamstrings is The stiff leg deadlift. yet I don't do them, I prefer a wide foot stance on a ramped leg press. Far easier & better for not just my comfort, never my comfort, but for the muscle. I feel the muscle being worked a lot more, stiff deads, I don't particularly like the exercise, so I am not gonna vouch for them. I know others get on well with them though. very well. just not me!


Hmmm... while there is some hamstring activation from leg presses (and squats) I really do struggle with the concept of them being the best hamstring exercise, ahead of e.g. SLDLs, RDLs, GHRs and other exercises that more directly target the hamstrings.

Here's one reasonably well respected guy's views on the subject FWIW:

» Are Squats All You Need to Maximize Hamstrings Development?

I am completely guilty of neglecting my own hamstring training BTW (this thead may actually make me do something about this!), but for someone looking to specifically train them I really don't think suggesting leg presses as the optimal exercise is the best advice.


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Some form of squat, some form of bench, some form of press, some form of deadlift, some form of row

Accessorise with dips, chin ups, raises, curls & extensions

Done


----------



## Tag (Jun 19, 2013)

Also, bit weird that you'd mention leg press for hamstrings

Leg Press is a quad dominant movement

Squats will activate hamstrings, but are still quad dominant

If your hamstrings are weak, add in some stiff legged deadlifts

If your gym has a glute ham raise, add both in


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

Chest - Decline db`s

Back - Weighted pull ups

Shoulders - BNP

Legs - Squats

Calves - Smith raises

Triceps - EZ skulls

Biceps - BB curls

Traps - BB shrugs

Abs - Leg raises


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Hmmm... while there is some hamstring activation from leg presses (and squats) I really do struggle with the concept of them being the best hamstring exercise, ahead of e.g. SLDLs, RDLs, GHRs and other exercises that more directly target the hamstrings.
> 
> Here's one reasonably well respected guy's views on the subject FWIW:
> 
> ...


The question OP asked was this; ''If you had to do one exercise per bodypart what would it be?.'' who said anything about ''The Best''? I chose my preference of a wide foot stance Leg Press. because, Romanian Deadlifts (Feel Great on Hamstrings and work a great degree.) but, they are possibly 1 of the worst exercises you could do for your lower back.

Hey, I know Competitive Bodybuilders 16stone+ and relatively lean and don't even squat? just perform leg presses etc and still have giant legs, people choose to train a set muscle in a different fashion to others. I am a believer in working with what is natural for you & taking what you can from that given exercise. I prefer single arm DB rows & Pull ups for lats? some folks, will perform bent over rows & lat pull downs, but that's not my business lol. no one said or mentioned anything about what ''The Best'' exercises per bodypart. I certainly do not think, wide stance leg press is the best Hamstring exercise either lol. I think it's good for me.

I would suggest, if you can execute them properly, The Stiff Leg Deadlift. I think the standard Leg Curl is a great addition too! even though, it doesn't seem to be on that tier of class with; Squat, deadlift variation etc. it might be an isolation exercise, but I think it's a fantastic exercise for Hamstring development that should be included IMO.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Chest - Flat DB Press

Back - Weighted Pull Ups

Biceps - Weighted Chin Ups

Triceps - EZ Bar Skulls

Shoulders - OHP

Quads - Front Squat

Hams - SLDL

Calves - Donkey Calf Raises

Abs - Toes to Bar

Traps - Clean + Jerk


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Kristina said:


> Chest - Flat DB Press
> 
> Back - Weighted Pull Ups
> 
> ...


Good choices.  time to time, I perform dead hang chin ups for Biceps too. do you think their is much difference, performing them hands really close together? I felt my upper chest more in play like, I forever play around with pull/chin ups, ha.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Chest - incline press.

Shoulders - lateral raise.

Back - v grip pull ups.

Hamstrings - s.l.dead

Quads - squat.

Calves - single leg calf raise on leg press.

Arms - dips/d curl going from hammer grip at bottom to undehamd grip at top of curl.

Abs - ab wheel


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

Starz said:


> The question OP asked was this; ''If you had to do one exercise per bodypart what would it be?.'' who said anything about '*'The Best*''? I chose my preference of a wide foot stance Leg Press. because, Romanian Deadlifts (Feel Great on Hamstrings and work a great degree.) but, they are possibly 1 of the worst exercises you could do for your lower back.
> 
> Hey, I know Competitive Bodybuilders 16stone+ and relatively lean and don't even squat? just perform leg presses etc and still have giant legs, people choose to train a set muscle in a different fashion to others. I am a believer in working with what is natural for you & taking what you can from that given exercise. I prefer single arm DB rows & Pull ups for lats? some folks, will perform bent over rows & lat pull downs, but that's not my business lol. no one said or mentioned anything about what ''The Best'' exercises per bodypart. I certainly do not think, wide stance leg press is the best Hamstring exercise either lol. I think it's good for me.
> 
> I would suggest, if you can execute them properly, The Stiff Leg Deadlift. I think the standard Leg Curl is a great addition too! even though, it doesn't seem to be on that tier of class with; Squat, deadlift variation etc. it might be an isolation exercise, but I think it's a fantastic exercise for Hamstring development that should be included IMO.


whats the thread title again ?

anyway, best for me.

chest - barbell bench

bicep - curls

tricep - behind head tri extension ( one arm at a time )

forearms - 250 lb gripper

quads - leg extensions ( fvkin love these and get good sting )

delts - front raise

hams - TBH i neglect them, gonna have to fit them in my routine.


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Chest - Dumbbell press

Back - Bent over rows

Delts - Barbell overhead press

Legs - Barbell squats/Sumo deadlift

Arms - Dumbbell curls/Weighted dips

If I had to pick 1 though it would be Deadlift 7 days a week


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Starz said:


> who said anything about ''The Best''?


The thread title and consequently line one of the first post, *in bold* :wink: .

I do totally agree with your point about only doing exercises you can execute properly and more importantly safely though.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> The thread title and consequently line one of the first post, *in bold* :wink: .
> 
> I do totally agree with your point about only doing exercises you can execute properly and more importantly safely though.


''If you had to do one exercise per bodypart what would it be?'' I didn't answer on the basis of what actually is the best given exercise per body part lol. I just answered what I'd choose. But, yeah most definitely. end of the day, if it's working for you & you're remaining safe with reasonably good form & you're making gains/progress? nothing else matters lol.


----------



## maxie (Jan 31, 2011)

Calm down lads its not something worth arguing about lol.

Like has been said though if your physically not built right for some exercises and they cause you pain,and you can safely do something else youd be daft not to change.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Chest - Widegrip bench

Shoulders - Arnold presses

Triceps - Overhead extensions

Lat width - Pullups

Lat thickness - Incline dumbbell rows

Rear delts/upper back - Widegrip barbell rows

Biceps - Dumbbell curls

Quads - Squats

Hams - Leg curls

Calves - Calf raises

Forearms - Wrist curls


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Starz said:


> Good choices.  time to time, I perform dead hang chin ups for Biceps too. do you think their is much difference, performing them hands really close together? I felt my upper chest more in play like, I forever play around with pull/chin ups, ha.


There's definitely differences in grip width for sure, albeit very minor, but if you try it out you should feel a difference in your pull.

For the really narrow grip, supinated, this puts more stress on the elbow flexors and does activate more biceps; there's pretty much 50/50 muscle activation in the back/lats and arms alike. On the other hand, when you have a shoulder width grip or let's say for example the hammer grip, this puts your elbows in a more neutral position and also puts less stress on your wrists/shoulders. You'll be activating more of your lats/back, which will probably mean you can lift more.


----------



## Pancake' (Aug 30, 2012)

Kristina said:


> There's definitely differences in grip width for sure, albeit very minor, but if you try it out you should feel a difference in your pull.
> 
> For the really narrow grip, supinated, this puts more stress on the elbow flexors and does activate more biceps; there's pretty much 50/50 muscle activation in the back/lats and arms alike. On the other hand, when you have a shoulder width grip or let's say for example the hammer grip, this puts your elbows in a more neutral position and also puts less stress on your wrists/shoulders. You'll be activating more of your lats/back, which will probably mean you can lift more.


Yeah, most definitely. I certainly do too, I like to switch up grips, quiet a bit during sets. I performed Pull Ups/Chin Ups today, what I've always wondered with Chin ups, I mix up grip width on these, but I like to sometimes perform them likeee.... super close grip? and I wonder, if it hits the Bicep in a different fashion, performing Chin ups with hands as close as together?

I feel when I go, close as on either a Chin up or a Pull up is Trapz are really involved. I remember a long time ago, someone mentioned the closer you go on a chin up, the more the outer of the Bicep is worked and am the kind of person, who likes to train a muscle from all angles, hence different variations lol. I hear you though and definitely agree on elbows being more neutral.

I don't think a kind of Pull Up movement should be out of a backday tbh! I wish I could do them everyday haha!! :lol: Check out a mate here, if you cba, he runs his own little Calisthenics training, I think he only does Calisthenics too. some things he does, makes me cringe for his Rotator cuff though!


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

SLDL

Front squats

Clean & press

Slight incline db press

and last of all kneeling cable crunches


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Starz said:


> Yeah, most definitely. I certainly do too, I like to switch up grips, quiet a bit during sets. I performed Pull Ups/Chin Ups today, what I've always wondered with Chin ups, I mix up grip width on these, but I like to sometimes perform them likeee.... super close grip? and I wonder, if it hits the Bicep in a different fashion, performing Chin ups with hands as close as together?
> 
> I feel when I go, close as on either a Chin up or a Pull up is Trapz are really involved. I remember a long time ago, someone mentioned the closer you go on a chin up, the more the outer of the Bicep is worked and am the kind of person, who likes to train a muscle from all angles, hence different variations lol. I hear you though and definitely agree on elbows being more neutral.
> 
> I don't think a kind of Pull Up movement should be out of a backday tbh! I wish I could do them everyday haha!! :lol: Check out a mate here, if you cba, he runs his own little Calisthenics training, I think he only does Calisthenics too. some things he does, makes me cringe for his Rotator cuff though!


Amazing stuff; I love watching calisthenics training... incredible skill!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> whats the thread title again ?
> 
> anyway, best for me.
> 
> ...


Looks like you're neglecting your back as well :laugh:


----------



## CSDX (Aug 11, 2014)

Deadlift

Squat

Dumbbell chest press

Overhead barbell press

Just a few of my favorite.


----------



## CAPTAIN CRUSH (Jan 11, 2014)

> Looks like you're neglecting your back as well :laugh:


fvck back, i cant masterbate looking at my back unless i buy another mirror.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

CAPTAIN CRUSH said:


> fvck back, i cant masterbate looking at my back unless i buy another mirror.


Or take a picture of it?


----------

